# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  my big boy

## keysgate

my bigger boy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gail

Nice lookin' toad.  I see you have him next to the sink.  I hope tap water isn't being used for him, it will kill him  :Frog Surprise:

----------

